# Winstrol or masteron to harden up and shed some fat?



## buddha (Sep 13, 2010)

*Winstrol or Masteron to harden up?*​
Masteron at 400mg+ a week 1150.00%Winstrol at 50mg eod 627.27%Other please write it down522.73%


----------



## buddha (Sep 13, 2010)

If gou start at 12% bf and want some help to a harder look which one would you choose? If not one of them what else beside tren?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Aas doesnt shed calorie defect does, id use both but if i had to pick id pick winstrol, iv used inj win in a test p/winstrol blend at 50mg eod and imo found that win gave a harder look, but as i said both is better, test mast tren winstrol eq is my lean bulk iv just started


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Masteron mate - helps reduce oestrogen, keeping you dryer looking. Winny is awful stuff, dries your joints out badly. On a plus side, masteron makes u horny as hell lol


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

If you're sensitive to acne at all, avoid Mast (being a DHT derivative).

I'd be interested to hear some view on this as I'd like to run Winstrol myself - interested in it's hardening and explosive power effects.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Winstrol for strength and joint pain, mast for hardening coupled with anavar, but like bayman said mast does give some acne.

Mast all day for me.


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Dead lee said:


> Winstrol for strength and joint pain, mast for hardening coupled with anavar, but like bayman said mast does give some acne.
> 
> Mast all day for me.


Winstrol for joint pain? Typo by any chance?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Lol no good winstrol fu8ks my elbows right up mate, give me anavar any day.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Wistrol is a great med for the granite hard look, assuming your bodyfat is low enough for it to make a dfference. It destroys my joints though, I won't use it.


----------



## buddha (Sep 13, 2010)

stone14 said:


> Aas doesnt shed calorie defect does, id use both but if i had to pick id pick winstrol, iv used inj win in a test p/winstrol blend at 50mg eod and imo found that win gave a harder look, but as i said both is better, test mast tren winstrol eq is my lean bulk iv just started


Yes I know that but as you also know there are compounds that helps shedding some fat. As you know there are studies about Test E at 600mg that helps in losing fat compared to 300mg for instance.

It seems in the end that people prefer Masteron 

Thanks


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

im using 100 var 75 winnie with test 350 and t3 at present and cutting up a treat


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Winny, Tren and my all time favourite ......HALO !


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Why not both ? Test & mast with winny ? Or EQ with winny and test ?


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm using 3 DHTs at once - mast prop, anavar and winstrol (with test prop)

Masteron is the weakest of the trio, anabolically. Its more like an injectible proviron. I've found it's best to just add half a ml in with my test prop injection, because masteron is an enzyme and receptor hog. It binds to SHBG, so more of your other steroids and testosterone are in an unbound or "free" state.

Masteron swims into the mouth of your aromatase enzyme, but can't aromatise (DHT's can't). Your aromatase has its mouth full of something it can't turn into estrogen, while your testosterone swims safely by. Mast has an anabolic effect (unlike the closely-related proviron), but its less than that other weak anabolic compound, testosterone, and too much masteron gets in the way of more beefy steroids at muscle receptors.

I've just had 5 days when I didn't eat or sleep or train (I was a naughty boy), but masteron has kept my muscles nice and hard and full, and it's handily allowed me to survive on DHT-mediated lipolysis of midsection bodyfat, and a few whey shakes. I forgot to use anavar or winstrol for 5 days, but 50mg of mast eod seems like just the best "partytime" muscle preservative there is. I didn't even do crunches, but I've had sex in so many awkward positions that my abs have been hit hard, and my bum muscles ache so I can barely walk.

I should look like shit, but I look great! The last week has been a bit hazy, but at one point my (double-jointed) thai wife had her ankles behind her head, wearing white platform heals, and I was watching myself shag her in a full-length mirror, like Christian Bale playing patrick Bateman in "American psycho", thinking "nice triceps, Zorrin!"



I'm using 100mg of Prochem anavar a day, which does a good job with few side-effects.

Winstrol is probably the best anabolic of the three, gets you hard and shredded, but gives the elbow tendon problems to me too - normally. It's the progesterone-opposite of deca, but as I've just finished using nandrolone phenyl prop, there are no tendon inflammation issues. When they eventually arise, I will discontinue the winnie, happy in the knowledge that I will be safe from "deca dick" during PCT.

I had no libido for months after using tren ace, but when I used winstrol for a few days, I was suddenly like a dog with 2 dicks! Now I intend to use winstrol at the end of any 19-nor cycle (tren or nandrolone) for its anti-progestigenic, "get that dick working again" effect.



Mrs Zorrin doing the splits, earlier. No, they're not real. A 40th birthday present to herself.



Zorrin's 45-year-old torso, mid-drug binge

and finally,



Mrs Z, mid drug-binge, in some "me love you long-time" white stack heels. She's in decent nick for a 44-year old.

I'm having a fun christmas, but I hardly touched my turkey yesterday.

Masteron, with some test prop, wins if you're partying on any speedy drug like E or coke. You get the proviron-effect, muscle preservation, you can drink alcohol because its liver-friendly, Cialis and test prop will get you through that "coldest day of the year" effect that E, speed and meth can have, you know..down there.



My stash, with my wife's buddhas. I wrote my name in thai blue heart dbols.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Zorrin said:


> I'm using 3 DHTs at once - mast prop, anavar and winstrol (with test prop)
> 
> Masteron is the weakest of the trio, anabolically. Its more like an injectible proviron. I've found it's best to just add half a ml in with my test prop injection, because masteron is an enzyme and receptor hog. It binds to SHBG, so more of your other steroids and testosterone are in an unbound or "free" state.
> 
> ...


You are actually my favourite poster to read these days. A healthy mix of intelligent conversational posts, excellent info, all with the drug fcuked ramblings resulting from a lifetime of chemical experiments.

Have some reps


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Zorrin said:


> I'm using 3 DHTs at once - mast prop, anavar and winstrol (with test prop)
> 
> Masteron is the weakest of the trio, anabolically. Its more like an injectible proviron. I've found it's best to just add half a ml in with my test prop injection, because masteron is an enzyme and receptor hog. It binds to SHBG, so more of your other steroids and testosterone are in an unbound or "free" state.
> 
> ...


Pure genius


----------



## mattex (Oct 25, 2012)

buddha said:


> If gou start at 12% bf and want some help to a harder look which one would you choose? If not one of them what else beside tren?


With a good diet/training/rest heres what I think would do the job:

1-14 test e

1-15 mast e

1-6 turinabol

10-16 winny


----------



## mattex (Oct 25, 2012)

Zorrin said:


> I'm using 3 DHTs at once - mast prop, anavar and winstrol (with test prop)
> 
> Masteron is the weakest of the trio, anabolically. Its more like an injectible proviron. I've found it's best to just add half a ml in with my test prop injection, because masteron is an enzyme and receptor hog. It binds to SHBG, so more of your other steroids and testosterone are in an unbound or "free" state.
> 
> ...


You are a crazy ****er 

Until now I couldn't go over missing a couple of meals/MRPs the last few days.

Thanks for help!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Zorrin said:


> I'm using 3 DHTs at once - mast prop, anavar and winstrol (with test prop)
> 
> Masteron is the weakest of the trio, anabolically. Its more like an injectible proviron. I've found it's best to just add half a ml in with my test prop injection, because masteron is an enzyme and receptor hog. It binds to SHBG, so more of your other steroids and testosterone are in an unbound or "free" state.
> 
> ...


I love them asian women they stay young until menapaus then BOOOOOOMMMM , but still love em was married to one so says alot... Btw your misses is one hot woman !


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> I love them asian women they stay young until menapaus then BOOOOOOMMMM , but still love em was married to one so says alot... Btw your misses is one hot woman !


Mrs Z is at the "hot flushes" phase. I think she'll be in bed all day today, sleeping it all off (emerging occasionally to get chocolate weetabix).

We normally have a flat we live in, and one nearby which we run as a brothel. Sometime early next year, we're just going to rent a big house with 2 bathrooms and live with the girls again, keeping one floor for living, and one floor for naughtyness.

In the meantime, we just have one flat, and all the fishnet dresses, ****-me shoes and schoolgirl skirts are in temporary storage here, and Mrs Z was modelling them for me when we were partying at home, and I'm like "the shoes with the straps, but with the PINK fishnet stockings, light-blue eyshadow. MORE MAKEUP. Much more! It's too tasteful. I'm going to put this leather belt round your neck, walk you like a dog, and make you smoke crystal meth from a glass pipe on all fours. Don't breathe any smoke out until I loosen the belt. Ba! (thai for "get a move on").

We keep the true spirit of christmas alive here in the Zorrin household - none of this visiting arnties, Morcombe & wise or Queens speech malarky. Unfortunately, Mrs Zorrin lacks my powers of recuperation. I'm itching to go to town to spend my topman and River island gift vouchers, but Mrs Z is knackered. I may have to get a younger thai woman in to help her around the house.

I don't know why, but since I swapped from test prop / NPP to test prop / masteron, I feel much more motivated to hit the weights every day.


----------



## lammy1 (Oct 1, 2009)

Gonna have to read all your threads mate they are brilliant , what a mad crazy world you live in , but we are only jelous , happy new yaer to you and the wife, Meths / speed / coke and AAs fuecking hell !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

